# rear bumper on the Frontier



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

on Sunday i committed a sin in the parking lot of the hockey rink i play at - i backed my Frontier into a light pole (you know the ones with a 30" high concrete base to them) and put a baseball size dent in the bumper...i have also had problems with rust and paint peeling off of the bumper...anybody else have the same problems?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Problems like what? Backing into stuff and sinning? Joking of course, but no problems with rust nor peeling paint (chrome) on my '05 or '91.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

top_shelf said:


> on Sunday i committed a sin in the parking lot of the hockey rink i play at - i backed my Frontier into a light pole (you know the ones with a 30" high concrete base to them) and put a baseball size dent in the bumper...i have also had problems with rust and paint peeling off of the bumper...anybody else have the same problems?


I had the paint peel from the rear bumper on my 2001. Dealer substituted an earlier chromed (pre-2001) Frontier bumper under warranty at my request.

Steve


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

Rocketman,i have one of those chromed bumpers. I can't break it. perhaps there's something in the precoat of the paint.


----------



## TonkaDriver (Jan 5, 2007)

Funny, I picked up my new bumper from the dealer last week. The truck looks almost new except for the same problems you described. Mine has been peeling like an onion for 2 years. I finally decided it had to go with...the hep of a light pole! I looked all over and could not find an after market bumper that looked decent on the truck, too clunky & cheap looking. I did consider a stainless tube bumper briefly before just sucking it up and having the dealer order another. I hope there is at least some kind of warranty on the new one because it seems to be a very common defect on the OEM's we got on the trucks when new.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I have had no problems with the chrome bumper on my '05 LE KC. On the other hand I did do exactly the same thing on my 2000 XE KC. It put a very small ding in it. Of course
I immediately looked around to see if anyone saw me do it. I was lucky no one was around.

I never even told Mrs. OkieScot and it was such a small place she never even moticed it
and she looked at the back of the truck everytime she put her car in the garage.

OkieScot


----------

